# Technicolour TC 7200 Kabelmodem mit D-Link 524 Router verbinden



## Cilitbeng (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 


nach gut 10 Jahren ist mein Motorola Kabelmodem abgeraucht und ich habe ein neues Modem von Unitymedia bekommen. Das TC7200 von Technicolour. Die WLAN Leistung von diesem Gerät ist echt ein Witz. Deswegen möchte ich meinen D-Link Router (524) zwischen schalten. Nur leider klappt das nicht (mehr) so einfach wie bei dem älteren Kabelmodems, wie z.B. bei dem Motorola Modem. Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zum Internet hin. In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen das ich das freischalten lassen muss, gegen einen Aufpreis. Haben die einen Knall bei Unitymedia!?! Und selbst dann lief es nicht bei den meisten. 

Hab das Thema schon gegoogelt und finde nur Beiträge mit dem selben Problem aber ohne Lösung.

Das muss doch möglich sein, einen Router an diesen Technicolour-Schrott ran zu hängen! Warum nutzt Unitymedia und co. auch diese billigen Modems/Router? 

Mein Nachbar hat noch ein Motorola Kabelmodem. Da klappt es ohne Probleme. 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## vinyard (6. Januar 2014)

Warum nutzt Unitymedia und co. auch diese billigen Modems/Router
habe ich mich auch schon gefragt wieso unitym son scheiiii macht habe auch versucht einen w-lan router dzischen zu setzen habe da das kabelmodem eine router funktion hat geht es nicht hatte das selbe prob wie du keine verbinung!! nun muss frau halt mit kabel surfen ^^


----------



## robbe (6. Januar 2014)

Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> nach gut 10 Jahren  ist mein Motorola Kabelmodem abgeraucht und ich habe ein neues Modem von  Unitymedia bekommen. Das TC7200 von Technicolour. Die WLAN Leistung von  diesem Gerät ist echt ein Witz. Deswegen möchte ich meinen D-Link  Router (524) zwischen schalten. Nur leider klappt das nicht (mehr) so  einfach wie bei dem älteren Kabelmodems, wie z.B. bei dem Motorola  Modem. Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zum Internet hin. In anderen Foren  habe ich gelesen das ich das freischalten lassen muss, gegen einen  Aufpreis. Haben die einen Knall bei Unitymedia!?! Und selbst dann lief  es nicht bei den meisten.
> ...


 

Da muss garnichts freigeschaltet werden. Das einzige was man bei dem Ding freischalten lassen kann, ist die Wlan funktion. Du solltest bedenken, dass es sich bei TC um ein ModemRouter handeln. Das Teil hat also selber Routerfunktion, welche sich auch nicht deaktivieren lassen. Der darauffolgende Router muss damit also klarkommen können. Als erstes würd ich versuchen, ob man den Dlink entsprechend konfigurieren kann, das er nur als Access Point fungiert. Ansonsten das Kabel einfach mal statt in den WAN Port in nen LAN Port stecken.


----------



## pcfreak26 (6. Januar 2014)

Die Technicolour tc7200 serie ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, problem ist das Kabelbw die Firmware richtig versaut hat. Ich habe 3 Freunde in Stuttgart mit dem Ding, und die sind nur am fluchen, Wlan Probleme, Verbindungsabbrüche, und teils hängt sich der Rounter auf. Und wenn mann ein bisschen googelt, findet man mehrere hundert, wenn nicht sogar mehr, Beschwerden im deutschsprachigen Raum. Im Ausland laufen die Dinger meist ohne grössere probleme.


----------



## Cilitbeng (6. Januar 2014)

robbe schrieb:


> Ansonsten das Kabel einfach mal statt in den WAN Port in nen LAN Port stecken.


 
BOING!!!

Danke schön! Das klappt! Ich glaub es nicht! Hab den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen. Oh man!!! ^^


----------



## Cilitbeng (6. Januar 2014)

So. WLAN läuft, ABER....

Jetzt bekomme ich keine Verbindung über LAN Kabel, was vorher ohne Probleme funktionierte. 

Ich habe den D-Link Router nicht über WAN angeschlossen, sondern über LAN. Dieser steht jetzt via Power-LAN in der Diele. Klappt auch alles wunderbar, WLAN technisch. Bei meinem Desktop PC steht das Unitymedia Schrott-Modem ^^, welches ich mit einem LAN Kabel mit meinem PC verbinde. Sprich: 2 LAN Ausgänge an dem Unitymedia Modem sind in Benutzung. Eins für den D-Link Router über Power-LAN und eins für den PC. 

Das Problem ist, ich habe entweder kein IPV4 oder kein IPV6 via Kabel. Also kein Internet über LAN. WLAN funktioniert  O-o. Das muss ich nicht verstehen. Internes-Netzwerk funktioniert tadellos. 

Ich werde irre!!!


----------



## pcfreak26 (8. Januar 2014)

Du solltest den Dlink vorher solo am pc anschliessen, und in den Einstellungen den DHCP abschalten, ansonsten prügeln sich die ipv4 dhcp beider router.


----------



## cherry_coke (12. Januar 2014)

Habe auch den TC7200. Bei mir sind alle LAN-Ports belegt (ua. auch mit einem weiteren Router, um das Wlan-Signal im Obergeschoss zu verstärken). Im TC7200 musst du nichts einstellen. In deinem zusätzlichen Router musst du zuerst die IP-Range einstellen:

Das heißt: Wenn dein TC7200 die IP 192.168.2.x hat und dein Dlink die IP 192.168.1.x, dann musst du im Dlink die IP-Adresse erstmal auf 192.168.2.x einstellen.

Anschließend deaktivierst du im Dlink DHCP, denn der TC7200 soll sich schließlich um die Adress-Vergabe kümmern. Falls es immer noch nicht gehen sollte, deaktiviere die Firewall im Dlink. Das war es auch schon und funktioniert genau -so- auch bei jedem anderen Router, den man hinter ein Modem klemmt.

Btw: UnityMedia ist kacke! Sei froh dass du jetzt erst den TC7200 bekommen hast. Ich hatte ihn im September letzten Jahres bekommen (+ alte Firmware) und da lief mehrere Wochen fast garnichts. Das einzig positive ist, dass die versprochene Geschwindigkeit erreicht wird. Habe eine 100Mbit-Leitung und habe im Download 10-14MB/Sekunde.


----------



## Cilitbeng (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Tips! Habe ich schon alles so gemacht. Statische IP dem Router zugewiesen und DHCP deaktivieren...und trotzdem habe ich die selben Probleme.

Ist aber egal, ich bekomme jetzt eine Fritzbox von Unitymedia. Ohne Aufpreis!    Da die Probleme mit dem TC7200 bekannt sind. Und ausserdem will ich nicht 2 Router auf dauer nutzen um ins Internet gehen zu können. Das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache. 

Ich war von 2000 bis 2010 Kunde bei Unitymedia (damals noch ish). Dann musste ich wechseln zu 1&1, da nach einem Umzug kein  Unitymedia mehr möglich war. Ich war etwas überrascht als ich das TC7200 Modem bekommen habe. Damals hatte ich Motorola Modems. Die waren immer sehr zuverlässig. 

Tja, da spart Unitymedia an der falschen Seite, nach meiner Meinung. Ich hoffe mit der Fritzbox wird es besser!


----------



## Cilitbeng (21. Januar 2014)

Echt der Kracher! Jetzt habe ich die FritzBox! von Unitymedia und alles läuft perfekt. Selbst der PING ist nun super! 


Also, jeder der Probleme mit Unitymedia in Verbindung  mit dem Technicolour-Schrott hat soll Druck machen! Dann bekommt ihr eine anständige Hardware!


----------



## Grummli (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen  tut mir leid, dass ich hier noch ein bischen weiter nerve. Nach dem Besuch des UM Technikers heute morgen haben wir auch etwas doof geguckt als wir dann rausfanden, dass das WLAN 30 € kosten soll. Aus reinem Trotz habe ich es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht meinen Router (Speedport W 303V) wie viele vor mir zu verwenden anstatt diesem Drecksladen nochmal 30 € in den Rachen zu werfen.
Durch intensives googeln und Lesen in diesem Forum habe ich es immerhin geschafft meinem Router, die neue IP zu verpassen (habe ihm jetzt die gegeben, die das tc7200 auch hat?!) und DHCP auszuschalten.
TC7200 und Speedport habe ich mit dem LAN-Kabel verbunden, leider kommt keine Internetverbindung zustande.
Es wäre super, wenn vll noch jmd einen Tipp für mich hätte. Leider habe ich von solchen Dingen keine Ahnung, möchte mich aber trotzdem nicht UMs Unverschämtheiten beugen -.-
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

edit: kommando zurück, ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft! hatte mich mit der ip vertan und nun dem router die richtige zugewiesen  gott ist das schön, wenn etwas funktioniert!


----------



## cey88 (18. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend,  ich habe auch ähnliche Probleme.
Ich habe das TV7200 bei mir zuhause. Da ich extreme WIFI probleme habe, habe ich mir einen Dlink N600(DIR-845L) gekauft. Ich hatte die hoffnung einfach an dem TC7200 ein LAN Kabel anzuschließen und dann in das Dlink per LAN reinzugehen und dann alle WIFI Geräte mit dem Dlink verbinden. Das Funktioniert aber nicht, ich kann keine Seite aufbauen. Ich bin kompletter Leie, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen !


----------

